# Hysterocrates hercules {hercules baboon} care sheet.



## ballpython11 (Jul 29, 2009)

Can someone that has experience with hercules baboon tarantulas please give me ther care sheet im thinking about geting one.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 29, 2009)

this sp is probably not in the hobby and if someone DID actually have it, they might not even know it. its a burrower, so keep at least 6inches of dirt and a water dish, you should be fine.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck finding that T! lol


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 29, 2009)

H.hercules has never been available in the hobby.

However H.gigas and H.crassipes are.

They need deep, deep substrate because they are burrowers. I keep mine a bit on the damp side. Other than that, no special care is needed.


----------



## ballpython11 (Jul 29, 2009)

A friend of mine had one and another friend of mine brings bird eaters {no Goliath  } terestrials and baboons. anyways what bedding shoud i use. All my Ts are in peat moss/coco fiber.


----------



## ballpython11 (Jul 29, 2009)

Any words on that specimen guys.  Do they do something wierd or some thing else like H.gigas in water or something.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 29, 2009)

dude, 
keep them like a gigias and if you could also post pix and tell us who id  it would be totally awesome.


----------



## ballpython11 (Jul 29, 2009)

Do you mean to tell you who sels them  im not from the USA.its that the friend of mine who had it was talking to me about his Ts and he told me about the hercules baboon and i was curios and put the name up in you tube and i liked it so i started reading about the care and size and bla bla bla  but thanks any ways for the replys oh and any ways what do you mean by kepping it like H.gigas


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 29, 2009)

Over the years i've tried to H.Hercules 25 different times and never received 
a real Hercules.Thay alway turn out to be H.Gigas or H.Crassipes.I think there 
are alot of people that think thay have a real Hercules but don't have 1.I never seen  a real Hercules in the U.S.But I did see a couple in Germany a few years ago. 
It not a T that I would advise anyone to buy.Because you will probably be 
disappointed.I don't think there was ever a real H.Hercules sold in the U.S. 
I know i'm going to get alot of responce telling me that you have 1 and I don't 
know what i'm talking about.Well I do know.The real question is do you know. 
Just because somebody sold you 1.That does't mean you have one.You probably 
got a nice Gigas or Crassipes.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Rob,

Might I ask how do you know what you saw in Germany was the real _Hysterocrates hercules_?

On a footnote, for some awesome pictures of _Hysterocrates_ sp. PTN "hercules", click here. (PTN = pet trade name)


----------



## ballpython11 (Jul 30, 2009)

I called the guy who brings the Ts no luck.   Iv never even seen one clearly. so thers no chanse of me geting one huh.   well the bright side is that in 2 weeks a Cobalt blue  {Haplopelma lividum}.thanks everyone.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks Zoltan, those pix were sik!!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 30, 2009)

Zoltan,

Great pics, thanks for the link. It look exacly like my ''hercules'' young spiders. Does anyone know what sp. this spider could be in fact? and also final size for females? larger than sp. ''gigas''?

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 30, 2009)

He Pato,

Actually, just exchanged some e-mails with the owner about this spider. He told me he has examined some exuviae and compared it with the descriptions in Smith's "Baboon Spiders". Based on those, it resembles _H. gigas_ the closest.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Zolton, 
Large almost round carapace.Hercules large uniformed legs.Color is brown 
with a olive sheen on legs.H.Gigas + H.Crassipes has long narrow carapace 
with enlarged rear legs.The color of Gigas is a rusty brown and thay can get 
8"plus.The H.Crassipes is a much smaller T.That rarely get larger than 6" plus 
and it's brown with a slight rust color.The three main things to look for in 
H.Hercules is 1-Large wide almost round carapace.2-large heavy legs on all 
sets.3-The legs are brown in color with a olive sheen.Once you see a real 
Hercules you will never forget it.Large wide heavy carapace,heavy huge abdomen  
and thick uniformed legs.It's really amazing.There is a good picture of one.In 
in the book by Peter Klaas-Tarantulas in the Vivarium.The picture is on page 121. 
But the picture doesn't show the olive sheen.


----------



## Robert Jordan (Jul 30, 2009)

Man. I went looking for that book on Amazon and the search yielded one result--used for $637. Awesome...

What's the full title/author's name? Maybe there's another edition...

Thanks!




Zoltan said:


> He Pato,
> 
> Actually, just exchanged some e-mails with the owner about this spider. He told me he has examined some exuviae and compared it with the descriptions in Smith's "Baboon Spiders". Based on those, it resembles _H. gigas_ the closest.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a bunch of pictures.But the other pictures I need to get permission to 
post.This is a real H.Hercules and it's probably the most impressive T that you 
will ever see.But this picture doesn't show the olive sheen on it's legs.


----------



## Sunset (Jul 31, 2009)

it looks like the H.hercules have been in captive from the pics ive seen on yahoo.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 31, 2009)

I have seen anyone post a picture and you wont.Thay are all H.Gigas and H.crassipes.Thay are easy to tell the differance.There were alot sold as H.Hercules.But i've never seen 1 in the U.S.I bought them 25 times over the 25 years and never got 1.So I gave up trying.I would bet theres not a live specimen in the United States.If you think you have 1 please post a picture.I would really like to see a real Hercules again.I really don't wan't to go back to germany to see another.I wouldn't beleave any pictures I see on yahoo.There all fake and i'll bet you that nobody post a picture.


----------



## blix (Jul 31, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> H.hercules has never been available in the hobby.
> 
> However H.gigas and H.crassipes are.
> 
> They need deep, deep substrate because they are burrowers. I keep mine a bit on the damp side. Other than that, no special care is needed.



Maybe not in _the U.S._


----------



## blix (Jul 31, 2009)

ballpython11 said:


> Can someone that has experience with hercules baboon tarantulas please give me ther care sheet im thinking about geting one.


I live around 40 miles from a guy, who is selling H. hercules - thus he must have experience with the sp. . His list is here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1441935&postcount=271

Perhaps you could write him a pm, maybe he can help you with some info about the sp.

Good luck.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Rob,

_Large almost round carapace_ - large, yes, but almost round? According to Smith's descriptions _H. didymus_ has a carapace of 23x23mm, _H. laticeps_ 25x23mm, but the carapace size of the _H. hercules_ type is 36x30mm.

Also, it looks like the spider on the Klaas picture has a distinctly thicker leg IV than leg I, whereas the legs I and IV in _H. hercules_ are approximately equal in thickness.

Click here for a read on the real _H. hercules_. 



Robert Jordan said:


> Man. I went looking for that book on Amazon and the search yielded one result--used for $637. Awesome...
> 
> What's the full title/author's name? Maybe there's another edition...


Yep, that's how much it costs nowadays. Andrew M. Smith 1990. *Baboon Spiders - Tarantulas of Africa and the Middle East.* Fitzgerald Publishing, London.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 31, 2009)

off subject a bit but, doesnt  h.scepticus get really big too?
bigger than gigas, crassipes at least? todd had a shipment of monsters way back in 98 or 96 i think.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 31, 2009)

You are correct, Sean.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 31, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> You are correct, Sean.


do you know of any pixs of some?
i looked in that thread but didnt see any.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry Sean, I don't know of any pics.


----------



## Sarcastro (Jul 31, 2009)

H.hercules isn't available in the U.S. I've been looking for a while.there are some in Europe and i know of one guy in Australia that has them.but we probably won't see a real one for a while.


----------

